# Fort Worth $30/hr Lies



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

*Quite frankly, Uber is shady as ****. This ad email guaranteed $30 hourly. Only it doesn't, if you work longer than 8 hours. Uber cannot be trusted with this shit. Here's the ad language, as well as my interaction with support.

FORT WORTH: EARN $30/HR 
ON SATURDAY...GUARANTEED!*

*The Details*


CLICK HERE to Opt-In to the Guarantee
Minimum 8 hours online during the following hours on Saturday:
9am - 2pm and/or
6pm - 3am

Trips must take place in the Fort Worth Area
Minimum 90% acceptance rating
Must average at least 1 trip per hour
If you are online 8 hours during the periods listed above, we are guaranteeing you earn $240 in gross fares! Earn more? It is yours!
*

Mike S.* (Uber)

Oct 04 17:24

Hi Matthew,

Thank you very much for reaching out. The guarantee is $240 total.

Here are the requirements:
-Work a minimum of any 8 hours during these time frames today:
-9am - 2pm
-6pm - 3am
-Trips must take place in the Fort Worth Area
-Minimum 90% acceptance rating
-Must average at least 1 trip per hour

Let me know if you have any questions!

Best,

Mike S.
Community Operations Manager
Uber

*Matthew V.*

Oct 04 16:19

Please confirm whether the promotion is $240 guaranteed or if it is $30 hourly during the specified times. I need to know ASAP.


----------



## Jenidallas (Oct 4, 2014)

I met the requirements but I'm almost skeptical that they'll pay me. Reading these forums has me believing they'll find a reason to tell me I didn't qualify. (10 rides in the period and I stayed logged on an extra 30 minutes just to be sure I met the 8 hours).

I also drove $47 in rides between the 2 pm and 6 pm that was outside the guarantee window so I'm going to be very curious to see if they try to tell me that is part of the guaranteed fares. I emailed to ask about it but my email went ignored.

I'm also still trying to get at least one driver referral bonus owed to me.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> *Quite frankly, Uber is shady as ****. This ad email guaranteed $30 hourly. Only it doesn't, if you work longer than 8 hours. Uber cannot be trusted with this shit. Here's the ad language, as well as my interaction with support.
> *


I always had a big problem with these guarantees. No way to keep track of your acceptance rating or other stats about the guarantee period.

Shady as F*** is absolutely right.

Law suits... It's the ONLY way Uber will change..


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> *Quite frankly, Uber is shady as ****. This ad email guaranteed $30 hourly. Only it doesn't, if you work longer than 8 hours. Uber cannot be trusted with this shit. Here's the ad language, as well as my interaction with support.
> 
> FORT WORTH: EARN $30/HR
> ON SATURDAY...GUARANTEED!*
> ...


wish I had good news for you....I fought for weeks to get paid....nothing but Uber doubletalk


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Not gonna happen. Sorry. Uber is very sneaky.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> *Quite frankly, Uber is shady as ****. This ad email guaranteed $30 hourly. Only it doesn't, if you work longer than 8 hours. Uber cannot be trusted with this shit. Here's the ad language, as well as my interaction with support.*.


Trusting Uber to pay you what they said they would is like believing in Santa Claus and the tooth fairy at the same time. Uber treats their drivers worse than abusive parents treat their children.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> *Quite frankly, Uber is shady as ****. This ad email guaranteed $30 hourly. Only it doesn't, if you work longer than 8 hours. Uber cannot be trusted with this shit. Here's the ad language, as well as my interaction with support.
> 
> FORT WORTH: EARN $30/HR
> ON SATURDAY...GUARANTEED!*
> ...


Travis has decided you are not worthy of guaranteed earnings


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I stayed in Dallas county the whole time. Didn't need any drama.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

I have had no problems so far with this. However I am expecting an issue this time. From 9/28 to 10/4 at about 10pm my rating stayed the same. Then out of the blue around 11:00 - 11:30 my rating dropped .03 stars.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I have had no problems so far with this. However I am expecting an issue this time. From 9/28 to 10/4 at about 10pm my rating stayed the same. Then out of the blue around 11:00 - 11:30 my rating dropped .03 stars.


One drunk db is all it takes


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> wish I had good news for you....I fought for weeks to get paid....nothing but Uber doubletalk


I already informed them that in my professional career, I spend my days analyzing and interpreting legal statutes and tax code, and that I plan to request arbitration if they do not honor their guarantee. The tone of their responses changed almost immediate to "wait until your statement Monday, then contact us if there is a shortage." They probably do this shit on purpose, thinking that no driver is smart enough to call them out on it, and even if they are, they won't take legal action.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

To be honest, Uber was stupid to run this driver promotion. There were FAR too many Ubers on the road in FW that whole day. I worked about 11 hours, and made exactly 12 fares. And I was right in the thick of the action -- back and forth between 7th Street and TCU.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

kalo said:


> I always had a big problem with these guarantees. No way to keep track of your acceptance rating or other stats about the guarantee period.
> 
> Shady as F*** is absolutely right.
> 
> Law suits... It's the ONLY way Uber will change..


This was one of their previous responses (before I invoked arbitration) when I asked them for my stats...

*Ivan* (Uber)

Oct 05 13:50

Hi Matthew,

Thank you for reaching out! Unfortunately incentive information is not available until your official statement is released on Monday. If you did not qualify for the incentive then the reason for disqualification will be shown on your statement. Please reach out to us if you have any questions regarding this incentive once your official statement is released on Monday. Thank you for your valued partnership!

Best,

Ivan R.
Uber 
Partner Support Site

Ivan

*Matthew V.*

Oct 05 08:23

Please confirm how long I was online yesterday within the promotional window and qualifying area so that I can compare to my manual log.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

A couple emails after notifying them I will take action...

*Mike S.* (Uber)

Oct 05 14:41

Hi Matthew,

Thank you so much for your response.

I do completely acknowledge the headline of the incentive in the email. I have forwarded this concern over to our Dallas team which has created this specific incentive for our partners in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area to look into the wording and specifics of the guarantee offered yesterday.

In regards to your specific pay, we do send out personal information on weekend incentives on Monday's to our partner's accounts. Tomorrow, when your pay statement is updated to included to include the guarantees, you will be able to see what you are being compensated personally for Saturday. If you believe there to be an issue, I'd be more than happy to look through it specifically with you to adjust it if it is not correct. You can email directly back to this email.

Thank you again for reaching out regarding the guarantees, and I'm happy to see this resolved further for you.

Sincerely,

Mike S.
Community Operations Manager
Uber

*Matthew V.*

Oct 05 13:20

It is pretty convenient that you simply ignore the part of the email stating $30/hr and the use of the word minimum, as if it doesn't have any legal implication.

It's not a misunderstanding. I am legally correct and plan to request arbitration if the offer is not correctly honored.

Attachment(s)
Screenshot_2014-10-05-15-18-52.png


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> *Quite frankly, Uber is shady as ****. This ad email guaranteed $30 hourly. Only it doesn't, if you work longer than 8 hours. Uber cannot be trusted with this shit. Here's the ad language, as well as my interaction with support.
> 
> FORT WORTH: EARN $30/HR
> ON SATURDAY...GUARANTEED!*
> ...


...keep fighting. I finally received my incentive guarantees this morning from 4 weeks ago. It will take supporting documentation and perseverance. Good luck.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Jenidallas said:


> I met the requirements but I'm almost skeptical that they'll pay me. Reading these forums has me believing they'll find a reason to tell me I didn't qualify. (10 rides in the period and I stayed logged on an extra 30 minutes just to be sure I met the 8 hours).
> 
> I also drove $47 in rides between the 2 pm and 6 pm that was outside the guarantee window so I'm going to be very curious to see if they try to tell me that is part of the guaranteed fares. I emailed to ask about it but my email went ignored.
> 
> I'm also still trying to get at least one driver referral bonus owed to me.


keep fighting. I actually got my incentive guarantees this morning from 4 weeks ago. Make sure you keep a logged and a copy of the original Uber email that offers the guarantee. Be prepared to fight for it though.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> There were FAR too many Ubers on the road in FW that whole day. I worked about 11 hours, and made exactly 12 fares. And I was right in the thick of the action -- back and forth between 7th Street and TCU.


Yep, sounds about right. Ubers and Lyft apparently (or same people) 
7th and TCU was definitely the main area I saw business, aside from one that wanted to go to DFW airport.
First time driving in Ft Worth and learned those basics pretty quick.

Uber paid the difference on my invoice to equal $192 (80%), so I cannot bash them on that since they only guaranteed $240 (gross).
Certainly isn't $30/hr since I worked over 11 hours, but that was just to cover my ass and keep them from finding a way to deny me the guarantee.

Let us know if you get them to pay $30/hr for all 11 hours you worked.
Their promotional wording does contradict itself and is misleading.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Uber paid the difference on my invoice to equal $192 (80%), so I cannot bash them on that since they only guaranteed $240 gross.




They guaranteed $30/hr and used 8 hours as an example. They required one ride per hour average rather than 8 rides minimum, suggesting working more than 8 would be paid accordingly. They flat out lied.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> They guaranteed $30/hr and used 8 hours as an example. They required one ride per hour average rather than 8 rides minimum, suggesting working more than 8 would be paid accordingly. They flat out lied.


I agree, their guarantee contradicts their wording and know exactly what you are saying.

However, even while driving that day, I only expected them to pay up to $240 (gross).
That's because they lost my trust and respect, so my expectations have been lowered.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

We had a $350 guarantee running last weekend. I never take these. Grossed over $900 by cherry picking the shit out of customers and running around like a mad man during surges which were hitting 3 and 4X constantly. Wound up with only a 40% ping acceptance rate! Waiting to see if they want to hound me over that stunt. 5 min. away? **** that...


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

uber is a smart company.. everything they present must be thought about on a level higher than which they act..... i.e. bogus price surging, color change staging, guaranteed emails. please be smarter than this company, unfortunately if u dont think and analyze when u work for uber and drive for uber. You will lose. its a big bell curve..try to stay to the right of the hump. well if u know what im talking about.

true,
heni


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> We had a $350 guarantee running last weekend. I never take these. Grossed over $900 by cherry picking the shit out of customers and running around like a mad man during surges which were hitting 3 and 4X constantly. Wound up with only a 40% ping acceptance rate! Waiting to see if they want to hound me over that stunt. 5 min. away? **** that...


where are ulocated scur. yea that acceptance rate will have u screwed if u get network/request errors . then ur ovaries hurt .male or female....and how can u prove that u accepted all of them. zip zilch.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Grossed over $900 by cherry picking the shit out of customers and running around like a mad man during surges which were hitting 3 and 4X constantly.


Dayum... Nice job!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> *Quite frankly, Uber is shady as ****. *


You ever read the 'fine print' on rebates and offers from any corporation?

*They will ALL screw the little people into the ground with their phony bullshit as long as people continue to sucker for it.*

That my friend is the *street reality* of our system.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Dayum... Nice job!


I also cancelled a shit load of rides. So many drunks that didn't have clue where they even were. I had one ping where I knew before I got there there wasn't anything close by like a bar or restaurant. I called the pax. "Where exactly are you over there anyway?!" Pax mumbles to drunken compatriot, then sez in a barely understandable drunken voice "We're by a TREE!" *Uh, GOOD BYE...cancel.*

If I wasn't waylaid by a couple of pukers I could have done even better but the cleaning fares will add to my total when they get cleared.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Heni Kaufusi said:


> where are ulocated scur. yea that acceptance rate will have u screwed if u get network/request errors . then ur ovaries hurt .male or female....and how can u prove that u accepted all of them. zip zilch.


I'm pretty sure Uber understands that when the streets are filled to the brim with people in a ****ing drunken stupor they better be loose with their cancel/acceptance rates. We'll see. First time I've pushed the envelope this hard.


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

yea dont let uber control how u operate. anyone know where the DALLAS corporate office is?


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You ever read the 'fine print' on rebates and offers from any corporation?
> 
> *They will ALL screw the little people into the ground with their phony bullshit as long as people continue to sucker for it.*
> 
> That my friend is the *street reality* of our system.


My profession includes reading the fine print. The fine print in this case supports my conclusion, not Uber's.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Heni Kaufusi said:


> yea dont let uber control how u operate. anyone know where the DALLAS corporate office is?


1801 N. Lamar, Suite 160, Dallas, TX.

Hours are as follows:
Monday 3-5PM
Wednesday 3-5PM
Friday 10AM-12PM


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

thanks matt. seriously without being negative ..u stating arbitration changed their demeanor. they get these threats all the time. if anything they asked you to wait for the lack thereof supporting your claim by waiting until monday. otherwise you would be concerned about nothing and them typing about a fallacy


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Heni Kaufusi said:


> thanks matt. seriously without being negative ..u stating arbitration changed their demeanor. they get these threats all the time. if anything they asked you to wait for the lack thereof supporting your claim by waiting until monday. otherwise you would be concerned about nothing and them typing about a fallacy


Can you please translate this to English?


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

u threatening legal proceedings didnt change their tone . i think they wanted to see what u were worried about showed up on today's statement. otherwise you guys would be talking about something for nothing. they arent scared of what u do for a living or ur ability to read fine print. after all they got bigger fish to fry


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Hours are as follows:
> Monday 3-5PM
> Wednesday 3-5PM
> Friday 10AM-12PM


6 hours / week. Awesome. LOL


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> 6 hours / week. Awesome. LOL


Being Uber means you don't have to actually work.


----------



## rex santiago (Oct 7, 2014)

i live in sf ca and im making more than 30$/hr i avegrage 40-50/hr sometimes more than that... you cant blame uber for not making 30$/hr coz of your stupidity its like u cant catch big fish by the shore u gotta go deep sea for u to catch a huge fish its all about picking good spots u gotta find a good spot and thats it..


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

rex santiago said:


> i live in sf ca and im making more than 30$/hr i avegrage 40-50/hr sometimes more than that... you cant blame uber for not making 30$/hr coz of your stupidity its like u cant catch big fish by the shore u gotta go deep sea for u to catch a huge fish its all about picking good spots u gotta find a good spot and thats it..


Rex: in this specific case, you are purely ignorant to the facts. This was a special promotional event for which Uber corporate enticed hundreds of drivers to sign on and/or enter the area. It was a flooded market for which sufficient demand did not exist. There was not a single surge in the area the entire day. In fact, no area even turned yellow within the qualifying zone. It was not about my stupidity. I did not try to make more than the minimum fares, because I could have driven around all day to the hot spots and never approached $30/hr. This was a calculated action to enter the qualifying area, perform at least the minimum fares and acceptance rates, and drive the least amount of miles possible. It's not stupidity; it's intelligent. I can make $30-40/hr in Dallas on a hot night by stalking the hot spots and surges. However, my net earnings (after expenses) might not exceed the $30/hr guaranteed rate with a low expense ratio. I drove zero dead miles except when picking a fare or in a specific effort to place myself last in line behind other drivers to get requested.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

rex santiago said:


> i live in sf ca and im making more than 30$/hr i avegrage 40-50/hr sometimes more than that... you cant blame uber for not making 30$/hr coz of your stupidity...


I bet you work for Uber operations (SF, CA eh?). Why another driver would slam other UberX drivers and call them stupid because they don't make $40 or $50/hr, something that places you in a category all by yourself (unless you are doing UberBlack or UberSUV) is just plain lame. By all means, share your enlightened wisdom upon us.

Glad you are making bank on the system, but no need to be such a dick about it.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> I bet you work for Uber operations (SF, CA eh?). Why another driver would slam other UberX drivers and call them stupid because they don't make $40 or $50/hr, something that places you in a category all by yourself (unless you are doing UberBlack or UberSUV) is just plain lame. By all means, share your enlightened wisdom upon us.
> 
> Glad you are making bank on the system, but no need to be such a dick about it.


I would say he's being a dick, but I don't really think he is. Being a dick requires knowing WTF one is actually talking about.


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

rex: they had a conditional guaranteed never seen before in the dfw area. every uber driver or a good majority of the dfw drivers probably tried to work it. I guarantee that if they throw that offer out again..it wont be as flooded in those areas. the terms were very sketchy. I.e. If you work 8.10 hours and take 8 calls and log off that puts ur average at .97 calls/hour so does that mean you round up like ur rating ..or round down. it was such a bad deal..i actually feel for the uber drivers who didnt get their cut. but its all uber darwinism at work..may the strongest and smartest drivers survive. just the way uber designed the system . pure stroke of genius if u ask me


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

rex santiago said:


> i live in sf ca and im making more than 30$/hr i avegrage 40-50/hr sometimes more than that... you cant blame uber for not making 30$/hr coz of your stupidity its like u cant catch big fish by the shore u gotta go deep sea for u to catch a huge fish its all about picking good spots u gotta find a good spot and thats it..


Tex Mex Rex.....kinda catchy.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

rex santiago said:


> i live in sf ca and im making more than 30$/hr i avegrage 40-50/hr sometimes more than that... you cant blame uber for not making 30$/hr coz of your stupidity its like u cant catch big fish by the shore u gotta go deep sea for u to catch a huge fish its all about picking good spots u gotta find a good spot and thats it..


I heard somewhere that it is better for people to suspect that one is a complete gaping rectal port, than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## mrsmc (Sep 6, 2014)

"10/4 FW 8hr x $30 Guarantee - Hours: 5.17 - Trips: $26.7 - Owed: $97.3"

Can anyone help me to understand this?
I was online from 8 am to 5 pm on Saturday. I had 10 rides which grossed $64.88. Deducting uber's fees I made $53.68. I was expecting $192 minus the dollar fees for the rides I gave. Instead I only got $107 and some change. 
Am I reading this wrong? Did Uber pay me correctly and I am just bad at math?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

mrsmc said:


> "10/4 FW 8hr x $30 Guarantee - Hours: 5.17 - Trips: $26.7 - Owed: $97.3"
> 
> Can anyone help me to understand this?
> I was online from 8 am to 5 pm on Saturday. I had 10 rides which grossed $64.88. Deducting uber's fees I made $53.68. I was expecting $192 minus the dollar fees for the rides I gave. Instead I only got $107 and some change.
> Am I reading this wrong? Did Uber pay me correctly and I am just bad at math?



Minimum 8 hours online during the following hours on Saturday:
9am - 2pm and/or
6pm - 3am

So you were online from 9am - 2pm (5 hours), so that is all they are guaranteeing.
Had you worked from 6pm-9pm, you would have had 8 full hours during the windows they provided,

Make sense?

I arrived in Ft Worth around 9:20am and stayed until midnight (though one of my runs took me to DFW airport) so I deducted that time and made up for it by staying even later since it was outside the FT Worth map they provided.
I didn't trust Uber to count that trip even though it originated in Ft Worth. Uber is known for these caveats, so you have to CYA.


----------



## mrsmc (Sep 6, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Minimum 8 hours online during the following hours on Saturday:
> 9am - 2pm and/or
> 6pm - 3am
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying this. I thought that your 8 hour shift had to include one or both of those times. I knew it was too easy.....


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

rex santiago said:


> i live in sf ca and im making more than 30$/hr i avegrage 40-50/hr sometimes more than that... you cant blame uber for not making 30$/hr coz of your stupidity its like u cant catch big fish by the shore u gotta go deep sea for u to catch a huge fish its all about picking good spots u gotta find a good spot and thats it..


Yeah, the secret to making BIG MONEY with Uber is to sit on yer ass and NEVER drive until a surge hits.

That $50 an hour for a half hour a week will go a long ways to that case of beer.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

I personally guarantee that Uber will not honor the guarantee that they guarantee..


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Guarantee?


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Jenidallas said:


> I met the requirements but I'm almost skeptical that they'll pay me. Reading these forums has me believing they'll find a reason to tell me I didn't qualify. (10 rides in the period and I stayed logged on an extra 30 minutes just to be sure I met the 8 hours).
> 
> I also drove $47 in rides between the 2 pm and 6 pm that was outside the guarantee window so I'm going to be very curious to see if they try to tell me that is part of the guaranteed fares. I emailed to ask about it but my email went ignored.
> 
> I'm also still trying to get at least one driver referral bonus owed to me.


I referred over 60 drivers - not one bonus...

Mind you - they owe me separately a whole lot more...

That's why I haven't driven on Uber for a few months - they truly don't realise a lot of drivers can have private work paying more - if I drive Uber I just offload more private clients...

Uber always try to change what they offered and go back on their word... seriously not cool BUT THEN... I am sure most here already know that -


----------



## bambamboogy02 (Oct 8, 2014)

Did anyone work more than the 8 hrs? I read it as working a minimum of 8, I worked from 6pm-3 am, got a total of 11 riders in that time, in the fort worth area. I read it as if I worked 9 hrs, i was going to get paid $30/hr for every hour I worked in the specified times. Is that not how it was worded?


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

I worked more than 8 (actually 11+) and was only paid 8. I am currently fighting it and requesting arbitration. I encourage you to do the same.


----------



## bambamboogy02 (Oct 8, 2014)

How do you request this to go to arbitration? Because I am definitely going to show up at there office on Friday at 11 A.M. This is ridiculous. When I emailed uber dallas ops, they said it was a maximum guarantee. They even attached the original gauruntee flyer, which clearly does not state anything about a maximum payout for hrs worked. To my understanding, it was every hr worked withing the guidelines provided of 1 rider an hr, and acceptance rate of at least 90% and work a minimum of 8 hrs. Obviously working 8 hrs for $30/hr would pay out $240. No one yet has explained how this was a maximum payout. Plus for the amount of $240 they were guaranteeing, I only netted 182. Anyone else have almost a $60 variance of what was expected to actual pay out?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

bambamboogy02 said:


> How do you request this to go to arbitration? Because I am definitely going to show up at there office on Friday at 11 A.M. This is ridiculous. When I emailed uber dallas ops, they said it was a maximum guarantee. They even attached the original gauruntee flyer, which clearly does not state anything about a maximum payout for hrs worked. To my understanding, it was every hr worked withing the guidelines provided of 1 rider an hr, and acceptance rate of at least 90% and work a minimum of 8 hrs. Obviously working 8 hrs for $30/hr would pay out $240. No one yet has explained how this was a maximum payout. Plus for the amount of $240 they were guaranteeing, I only netted 182. Anyone else have almost a $60 variance of what was expected to actual pay out?


Ask "Mr. Duck" to explain it.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Arbitration is outlined here:
https://www.uber.com/legal/usa/terms


----------



## bambamboogy02 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks man.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

*UPDATE -- UBER FINALLY CAVED AND IS GOING TO PAY UP. KEEP FIGHTING THEM, PEOPLE. SEE DETAILS BELOW...

Will* (Uber)

Oct 09 09:23

Matthew,

You worked 11 total hours during this time frame. We paid you for 8 hours. You were paid $106.22 + $85.78 in trips for a total of $192. This was the net payment on $240 guarantee after our 20% commission ($30/hr * 8 hours). We will pay you out on the additional 3 hours since the messaging was not clear on this. This equates to $72 in net fares ($30/hr * 3 hrs - 20% commission). Assuming you earned the same percentage in trips during those additional three hours as the previous 8, we will pay you 55% of that amount ($106.22/$192). $72 * 55% = $40. This payment has been added to your account for next week. This will be the last time we will discuss this issue so please do not respond or continue to threaten arbitration over $40.

Thanks,

Will | *Uber* Texas Operations Manager

_Give first time riders $20_ and *GET $5 CASH!* Click here to learn more!*Other Questions?* _Look here first:_ Partner FAQs

*Matthew Vorwald*

Oct 08 10:36

I would like information on how to request arbitration on this matter. Please respond.

This would be like telling an hourly employee of a bank, "We will guarantee you make $15/hr, for example if you work 8 hours you will make $120. You can work up to 14 hours but must serve at least one person per hour." Then paying only $10/hr when they work 12 hours.

On Oct 6, 2014 5:49 PM, "Matthew Vorwald" <[email protected]> wrote:

The guarantee did not cap the hourly rate promise at 8 hours.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I have had no problems so far with this. However I am expecting an issue this time. From 9/28 to 10/4 at about 10pm my rating stayed the same. Then out of the blue around 11:00 - 11:30 my rating dropped .03 stars.


I believe your rating dropped because of the Uber Techs and not the customer. it's to put fear into you, so you can't complain and work harder for less fares. Also to keep you on your toes for 10-15 hours a day, for ****ing pennies.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> This equates to $72 in net fares ($30/hr * 3 hrs - 20% commission). Assuming you earned the same percentage in trips during those additional three hours as the previous 8, we will pay you 55% of that amount ($106.22/$192). $72 * 55% = $40. This payment has been added to your account for next week. *This will be the last time we will discuss this issue so please do not respond or continue to threaten arbitration over $40*.
> Thanks,
> Will | *Uber* Texas Operations Manager


Threaten arbitration?
You requested arbitration for a valid disagreement due to poor wording on their part, and they STILL chose to spin it back on the drivers as being unreasonable ("last time we will discuss this" and stop requesting arbitration "over $40").
As if they are throwing pennies at you and making you feel bad for expecting them to live up to the guarantee they provided. If it's so petty, why didn't they pay it in the first place and accept responsibility for their poor wording?

Such fine leadership we have working at Uber.

Reminds me of this guy:


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Threaten arbitration?
> You requested arbitration for a valid disagreement due to poor wording on their part, and they STILL chose to spin it back on the drivers as being unreasonable ("last time we will discuss this" and stop requesting arbitration "over $40").
> As if they are throwing pennies at you and making you feel bad for expecting them to live up to the guarantee they provided. If it's so petty, why didn't they pay it in the first place and accept responsibility for their poor wording?
> 
> ...


The DFW CSR's and Ops Managers are all pieces of shit with zero class and no logic. I could further argue against their incorrect fare assumptions during the 3 hours they ended up paying out, but the returns on those efforts are becoming immaterial in nature. I would win, but it's not worth the time. I didn't include the additional threat of termination tacked onto their email stating that I have "signage in my car that implies customers should tip." I replied stating that I never imply customers SHOULD tip, but when asked directly, I will not lie for Uber. If they ask if tips are included, I will educate the passenger that tips are not included in my fare -- because they aren't.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

This was essentially a settlement offer from Uber, and I interpreted it as such. The dead giveaway was that they used fare earnings assumptions, as if I'm stupid enough to not know they have EXACTLY what I earned in front of them. Cocksuckers. As is the case in most lawsuit contingencies, it is better off to avoid going to court (in this case arbitration). PS: I did reply to his email, thanking them for the settlement as it was in both parties' best interests. I'm a goddamned rebel.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Uber: "Please stop using the method of resolving conflicts that we contractually require you to use."


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah, the 55% of the 3 hours makes no sense.
They took my entire trip earnings made during the 11.33 hrs that I drove (within the time windows they provided) and THEN paid me the difference to equal $192 (80% of $240)
I assume they did the same with you. Therefore if you drove 11 hours, you are owed $264 (80% of $330) in total. Therefore the difference would have been $72 ($264-192) not $40 (55%).
WTF is that?

They are proving to be low life thugs who see Uber drivers as an inconvenience.
Yet they have no problems claiming their 20-25% of the money we bring in for them.
If all Uber drivers stopped driving, their profits cease.

But hey, we're the problem because we expect them to live up to their word.
Yet they have no problem holding us to our word (the contract we agreed to) and drop drivers without any feedback or discussion.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

I make a habit of being on the right side of truth and accuracy when dealing with Uber. That is the only reason they haven't deactivated me. I've been a virtual pain in their ass through countless emails, and it would be easier for them to just not have to deal with me. However, they know that if they deactivate me for their bullshit and I'm in the right, I will go to every media outlet in Dallas and make sure it's as visible and publicized as possible. As much trouble as I am to them, that would be worse. Hence, I remain active.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> This was essentially a settlement offer from Uber, and I interpreted it as such. The dead giveaway was that they used fare earnings assumptions, as if I'm stupid enough to not know they have EXACTLY what I earned in front of them. Cocksuckers. As is the case in most lawsuit contingencies, it is better off to avoid going to court (in this case arbitration). PS: I did reply to his email, thanking them for the settlement as it was in both parties' best interests. I'm a goddamned rebel.


"....a goddamned rebel." You forgot modest and conciliatory.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> "....a goddamned rebel." You forgot modest and conciliatory.


LOL My humor has bounds.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I make a habit of being on the right side of truth and accuracy when dealing with Uber. That is the only reason they haven't deactivated me. I've been a virtual pain in their ass through countless emails, and it would be easier for them to just not have to deal with me. However, they know that if they deactivate me for their bullshit and I'm in the right, I will go to every media outlet in Dallas and make sure it's as visible and publicized as possible. As much trouble as I am to them, that would be worse. Hence, I remain active.


While I agree in principle with much of what you say, AND while many of my posts on this forum are edgy, vitriolic and inflammatory....you set a new level for arrogance and self-aggrandizement. I envy your confidence. Deactivation is clearly something that you do not have to fear. Just curious....with all your intellectual acumen, why do you waste it by lowering yourself to drive for Uber. Surely that is beneath your mental bandwidth.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> While I agree in principle with much of what you say, AND while many of my posts on this forum are edgy, vitriolic and inflammatory....you set a new level for arrogance and self-aggrandizement. I envy your confidence. Deactivation is clearly something that you do not have to fear. Just curious....with all your intellectual acumen, why do you waste it by lowering yourself to drive for Uber. Surely that is beneath your mental bandwidth.


To be technically correct, it is beneath my mental abilities, and I have a 9-5 that fulfills that area. I drive Uber for a little extra change, the curiosity and entertainment of it, and to get to know my regional layout a little better.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

As for my interactions here, it's much the same. Entertainment, with a twist of educational value.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Some people are uncomfortable with conflict. Others thrive on it. My 9-5 involves dealing with outside agencies in a controversy mitigation role. Many of those interactions are by default and at the start negative impacts on the company and overreach by the jurisdiction. It's my job to keep the jurisdiction in check and have a better comprehension of the law than they do. Sometimes it involves playing nice, while other times it requires telling someone to pound salt.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

The best way to hone your talents -- whatever they may be -- is to subject them to criticism. It's far better to be torn to shreds in a forum (where the only penalty is hurt feelings or embarrassment) than to be torn to shreds in real life (where the penalty is failure or poverty).


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Drove the Dallas guarantee on Saturday ($25/hr), broken into 3 time slots and one of which, I actually averaged between $40-50/hr.
Granted it was mostly due to one semi-long trip during a surge that nearly equaled the guarantee amount by itself (for that time slot).


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Travis has decided you are not worthy of guaranteed earnings


I can GUARANTEE you that!


----------

